# Plesk: ERROR: PleskException -> Unable initialize session:



## outsidaa (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen.
Kann mich nicht mehr über Plesk anmelden. 
Bei mir läuft Plesk 8.3 mit Suse 10.1
Bekomme immer:



```
0: /usr/local/psa/admin/plib/cmd_loginup.php:240
    createSessionCommon(integer '1', string 'admin', boolean true, string '77.6.112.216', NULL null)
1: /usr/local/psa/admin/plib/cmd_loginup.php:373
    createSessionAdmin(string 'admin', string '************', string '***************************', boolean false)
2: /usr/local/psa/admin/plib/cmd_loginup.php:130
    createSession(string 'admin', string '************')
3: /usr/local/psa/admin/htdocs/login_up.php3:28
```


Auch wenn ich mich versuche über FTP anzumelden, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Serververbindung zurückgesetzt wurde. Deshalb denke ich, dass es ein allgemeines Benutzerverwaltungs, Sessions, Loginsproblem auf dem Linux ding sein könnte. Habe aber keine Idee was ich jetzt machen kann.
Kann mich nur als Root über Shell anmelden.


Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

Adam


----------



## snipes- (8. April 2008)

Hallo, Deine /usr/ Partition ist vermutlich total voll.
Lösung auf der Console: df
Dann log Files von Plesk löschen!

George


----------

